# Heat issue



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 S. I turn the heat on and it blows cold air. i changed out both thermostats. i was wondering if any body has an Idea on why it is blowing cold air.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Feel the heater hoses; the inlet hose should be fairly hot while the outlet hose should be noticeably cooler. If there is no difference in the hose temperatures, then the heater core might be plugged up.

There is also the air mix door in the heater box that's controlled by the temperature control knob on the dash. Check the cable as follows:

1. Move temperature control knob to full hot position.
2. Unclamp temperature control cable.
3. Move air mix door lever rearward, to full hot position.
4. Install the clamp.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

Where is the air mix door located on the car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The air mix door is located on the heating unit which is located under the dash behind the A/C and heat controls.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I checked the hoses and one is hot to the touch and the other I can grab. The door closes all the way for the heat to blow. it will blow warm to hot air for a little bit and I let it run for about 25 min after the car warmed up. Then it will blow like warm and then warmer. I thin there might be air in the line.


----------

